# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  اهمية اللغه العربه ف حياتنا

## ندى زهرة اليوم

أهميّة تعلّم اللغة العربيّة تكمن أكبر أهميّة للّغة العربيّة في أنّها لُغة القرآن الكريم، ونزول القرآن باللّغة العربيّة هو تشريف من الله سُبحانهُ وتعالى لهذهِ اللغة التي كُتِبَ لها الخلود والبقاء لخلود كلام الله تعالى

للغة العربيّة من أكثر اللغات احتواءاً على المُفردات البليغة وذات المعاني القويّة والألفاظ الجزلة وبتعلّم اللغة العربيّة نكون قد اكتسبنا هذهِ الملكة العجيبة التي تتسم بها اللّغة العربيّة عن باقي اللّغات وتتزيّن بها.

----------


## dina fawzy

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## dina fawzy

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

